# liebliche Blumendüfte



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2021)

heute hat eine meiner __ Duftpflanzen einen Blütenstand geöffnet und verströmt nun einen wirklich lieblichen Aasduft auf dem Freisitz. Der Vislar von Schwester/Schwager ist kaum davon weg zu bekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (18. Juni 2021)

Das ist aber auch eine Monsterblüte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2021)

vor allem, die Sau hat sich selber "abgestochen",
der Spadix hat, wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann, die Spatha durchbohrt

ich hoffe die Drachenwurze machen so fleisig Nebenknollen wie meine einstige. Brauche nämlich Nachschub an "Stinkern" nachdem meine Amorphaphallus konjac nun scheinbar im "aussterben" begriffen sind (letztes Jahr waren davon alle 8 blühfähigen Riesenknollen und auch mehr als 90% der ganzen Jungknollen in unterschiedlichstem Alter in den Kübeln zusammengebrochen/verschwunden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Juni 2021)

Boh ey, wunderschön, die will ich auch!


----------



## Ls650tine (18. Juni 2021)

Dann aber bitte abwindig einpflanzen


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Boh ey, wunderschön, die will ich auch!


Fahr in den botanischen Garten in Berlin, da hat sie glaube vor 14 Tagen geblüht.
Die muss jetzt wohl weg, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, da sich Nachbarn beschweren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2021)

vorgestern kam noch der Nachzügler. Da aus der dicksten Knolle ist der Blütenstand auch noch mal fast die Hälfte größer wie der erste. Vor allem die Farbe ist richtig tolles schwarzrot (und der Aasgestank reichte auch "um die Ecke rum"  bis zu den Senioren und deren Gäste)

MfG Frank


----------

